# Sani-Tred Waterproofing



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I was talking to a friend, when he brought up a product called Sani-Tred Waterproofing. 
Here is the link : http://www.sanitred.com/ 
Its purpose is to seal cracks and basement leaks among apparently many other problems. One coat of this stuff and your leaks are gone... He told me it can stop small leaks with an application of this stuff, and it is relatively simple to apply. Pressure wash the foundation walls, then use the primer coating, then the finish coat.

Am I skeptical - yes. But I have researched this a bit, and have seen seemingly great feedback from this product. 

Has anyone seen or used this product? Feedback? I have an opportunity to use this stuff, but I would like to see if anyone has an experience with it.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a company out of Pompano Beach that has some really good products for concrete restoration and repairs. Its called Adhesives Technology Inc. Google them. 

They make a bunch of concrete epoxies, poly ureas, and cemetitious products. I just started using them and they work great!

They offer the same performance as the Hilti products without the price tag.


----------

